# D-LAN Stecker in Steckdosenleiste?



## Onkelz-Fan94 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen
ich hätte eine Frage und zwar darf man diese DVOLO Stecker in eine Steckdosenleiste tun??
MFG


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke nicht, da der Stecker dann nicht direkt mit dem Stromnetz verbunden ist, und von der Leiste eben nur Strom bekommt.
Es gibt aber auch Adapter, die auch noch einen Stecker haben, du könntest dort die Steckdosenleiste anschliessen.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41LFDZZkkcL._AA240_.jpg
Hier sieht man, das die Adapter direkt am Stromnetz sind


----------



## Zoon (28. Dezember 2009)

habe meine Adapter an ner Steckdosenleiste dran, funktioniert problemlos. Nur wenns eine Steckdosenleiste mit Netzschalter ist und du die Leiste evtl. jeden Abend komplett abschaltest ist das nicht so optimal da du höchstwahrscheinlich nach jedem Wiedereinschalten der Steckdosenleiste das ganze DLan neu konfigurieren musst.


----------



## Maestro185 (28. Dezember 2009)

das geht ohne probleme,rein stecken Netzwerkkabel anstecken und los legen...


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja ich hab halt das "einfache" high Speed Set mit 85Mbits übertragungsrate und da ist halt auf einem kleinen Bildchen drauf das man das nicht machen soll deshalb habi ch gefragt!
Aber wenn ihr meint das geht dann is das ja supi!
MFG


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2009)

Steckdosenleiste sollte kein Problem sein. Meine Dlan Adapter sind teilweise auch in einer drin.


----------



## grixx (29. Dezember 2009)

Bei meinen Eltern funktioniert das auch ohne Probs...


----------



## grubsnek (29. Dezember 2009)

grixx schrieb:


> Bei meinen Eltern funktioniert das auch ohne Probs...



Bei mir geht das auch. Selbst wenn man die Leiste mit einen Schalter über Nacht abschaltet muss man beim Einschalten nichts neu konfigurieren. Es lief sofort wieder alles einwandfrei.

Bei einen Bekannten wurde jedoch festgestellt, dass eine Steckdosenleiste die Geschwindigkeit sehr beeinträchtigen kann. An einer voll bestückten Leiste wurde nur noch ca. 10 kb/s über 2 Etagen erzielt. Über die gleiche Entfernung konnten ohne die Leiste immerhin 900kb/s erreicht werden.


----------



## montecuma (9. Januar 2011)

Den Adapter muss direkt in die Steckdose (wie abgebildet). Wenn du's anders machst darfst du nacher nicht rumheulen, wenn ping und bandbreite ******* sind.


----------



## der_yappi (9. Januar 2011)

montecuma schrieb:


> Den Adapter muss direkt in die Steckdose (wie abgebildet). Wenn du's anders machst darfst du nacher nicht rumheulen, wenn ping und bandbreite ******* sind.



Muss nicht.

Bin seid der ersten Generation (14Mbit) dabei.
Habe Adapter 1 (DSL / Router) in einer Leiste und Adapter 2 (PC) sogar hinter 2 Leisten!
Brutto sind 85MBit (also die HighSpeed Variante) - Netto im Normalfall 40-45 MBit.
Wenn ich jetzt noch meine Nachttischlampe anknipse gehts auf 20 Mbit runter.
Aber immer noch genügend Bandbreite für meinen mickrigen DSL-Anschluss.
Und da ist es auch egal ob die Leisten nen Schalter haben oder nicht - funzt ohne Probleme.
Und Ping vom PC zum Router immer so zwischen 2 und 5ms.
Danach liegts am lahmen DSL.


----------

